# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  Apex چیست؟

## christ

میشه کسی توضیحی درباره apex بنویسه . خوشحال ام میکنید  :لبخند:

----------


## babila

ORACLE APEX APPLICATION EXPRESS
یک محیط برای تولید سریع برنامه های وب هست .
به زبان ساده تر شما میتونید با چند کلیک و ویزاردهای قوی برنامه های خود را بر روی دیتابیس اوراکل سریع تولید کنید.
http://www.oracle.com/technology/pro...ess/index.html

----------


## christ

برای یادگیری چه چیزایی رو باید از قبل بدونیم و اینکه کلاس apex توی تهران هست ؟
 یا pdf یا کتاب دربارش چجوری پیدا کنیم؟

----------


## babila

تو همون لینکی که گذاشتم همه چی هست
باید از اوراکل هم سر رشته داشته باشی

----------


## nima27

سایت iranapex.ir در خصوص اوراکل apex هست و سرفصل های آموزشی اون رو هم گذاشته.

----------

